# Frog ID



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Someone is trying to sell these to me as R. imitator ‘Green’. Can I get an ID on them and some care tips. How many would be able to go in a 36x18x36?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Why do you doubt the seller's ID? The reason I ask is because if something as straightforward as an ID of a common morph is questionable, then I don't think the seller is one a reasonably prudent person would buy from. 

There's a good care sheet here:

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13178-dendrobates-imitator-intermediate.html


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Why do you doubt the seller's ID? The reason I ask is because if something as straightforward as an ID of a common morph is questionable, then I don't think the seller is one a reasonably prudent person would buy from.
> 
> There's a good care sheet here:
> 
> https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13178-dendrobates-imitator-intermediate.html




Wasn’t meaning to sound like I was doubting him. But a prudent person is definitely someone who would like a second opinion before taking on the care of a new frog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

No, you're right -- advice is a good thing. I didn't mean to imply anything negative. It is just that when I say something like this...


Austindg13 said:


> Someone is trying to sell these to me as


...I'm being snidely. But that's my own shortcoming, I suppose.

Those look a lot like my imitator 'green'. There might be more than one line of non-locale 'green', though; I simply don't know that. Mine are Uhern via UE, which are legitimate imports. I also don't know what a morph-cross might look like, which is why I thought that if there is some doubt, it is best to walk away. But that's just me.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> No, you're right -- advice is a good thing. I didn't mean to imply anything negative. It is just that when I say something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea I get that. I just know a few of these frogs looks alike so I wanted make sure I had the exact ID on them. But mostly wanted to see if anyone had info on groups. Because most of what I was reading was going against it. Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> No, you're right -- advice is a good thing. I didn't mean to imply anything negative. It is just that when I say something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you have pictures of yours you could share? I’m in love with the way these frogs look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't use a smartphone (I know, crazy, right?) so I don't have a ton of pics readily available, but here's one of my favorite of my male. That tad popped legs within the last week, so maybe I'll have pics of the little guy with his proud papa soon.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I don't use a smartphone (I know, crazy, right?) so I don't have a ton of pics readily available, but here's one of my favorite of my male. That tad popped legs within the last week, so maybe I'll have pics of the little guy with his proud papa soon.




I meant Do* you have pictures. That typo made me seem like a prick. 
But nice he looks awesom! Can’t wait for mine to lay some eggs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Austindg13 said:


> So you have pictures of yours you could share?


I read this as a very friendly request, so no worries.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/22823-imitator-vs-variabilis.html


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

My first frogs were a sexed pair of R. Imitator 'green' from Alpha Pro Breeders back when he bred darts. The male was active and bold but the female usually hid inside broms all of the time. I thought they were a very rewarding species to keep. Those definitely look like R. Imitator 'green' frogs to me. Give the male plenty of calling sites like horizontal wood or large leaved plants at multiple levels in the tank and provide some Neo broms for them. Mine laid eggs on neo 'chiquita linda' and raised their tads in Neo 'olens.' Be sure to seed the tank with plenty of springtails and provide plenty of leaf litter on the bottom. The more overgrown the tank would get, the more the female would come out.


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Okapi said:


> My first frogs were a sexed pair of R. Imitator 'green' from Alpha Pro Breeders back when he bred darts. The male was active and bold but the female usually hid inside broms all of the time. I thought they were a very rewarding species to keep. Those definitely look like R. Imitator 'green' frogs to me. Give the male plenty of calling sites like horizontal wood or large leaved plants at multiple levels in the tank and provide some Neo broms for them. Mine laid eggs on neo 'chiquita linda' and raised their tads in Neo 'olens.' Be sure to seed the tank with plenty of springtails and provide plenty of leaf litter on the bottom. The more overgrown the tank would get, the more the female would come out.













They have lots of room
Yea I’m planning on starting a master culture of springtails than I can seed with every week or two. I know it’s not recommended to put more than a pair. But this tank is a 36x18x36. When the background frowns in more you think I can put 2-4 more?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Austindg13 said:


> They have lots of room
> Yea I’m planning on starting a master culture of springtails than I can seed with every week or two. I know it’s not recommended to put more than a pair. But this tank is a 36x18x36. When the background frowns in more you think I can put 2-4 more?
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking vivarium!
A well fed pair left to their own devices will fill the tank with offspring on their own giving you a group. The only issue is that the alpha male will bully other males in the group and females will compete for males by possibly intimidating each other and eating each other's eggs. If you chose Ranitomeya Ventrimaculatas or Ranitomeya Variabilis a group would get along fine. Ranitomeya Variabilis 'Highland' looks basically the same since R. Imitator 'green' is imitating them and does well in groups. 

Edit: Here is a post by someone with decades more experience keeping them than me.
https://www.dendroboard.com/forum/784226-post6.html


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Wanted to put a little update of the tank. Still plan on putting about $300 worth of plants in here. But I want to wait until the plants I have now (priority) to grow in more. Now just finding someone with the plants I’m looking for... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkemp (Dec 24, 2018)

That tank looks great! I’m curious about what type of moss you have growing on the back? And what is the black surface you have it mounted on?


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jkemp said:


> That tank looks great! I’m curious about what type of moss you have growing on the back? And what is the black surface you have it mounted on?




I bought he moss on eBay as Java moss. The background material is hygrolon sold on glassbox tropical sand designed to stay moist for plant growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Another update! Moss is growing in nicely. Just ordered another couple hundred dollars worth of plants. Still on the search for the perfect ranitomeya for this tank. Hoping for some R. Fantastica lowland. So if you know of anyone with any ranitomeya shoot me a message. Thanks!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

